# Our first Exploration - Elms House, Arbroath



## chrissyguk (Apr 18, 2009)

Having found this site and being over excited we decided to go exploring ourselves..I hope the pics show well since this is my first post and a bit unsure if im posting pictures correctly :S ..

Elms House In Arbroath TBF so many people have posted about this place and the history is well known on the site, but I wanted to do it tooo 




























I did tell them fools to get down LOL










Oh dear didnt see that... silly me .. forum posting more difficult than thought thanks shatters, I will take it all on board!


----------



## shatters (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh dear,

Started OK, then when down hill from there

1- You didn't say where it was or give any history to the site.
2-You linked to nice external pic
3-You linked to the third pic 3 times
4-We have a preview button next to the post button
5-If all else fails you can edit the post after posting.

This is not trying to flame you, I realise your new here and hope this is taken as constructive criticism 

Phil


----------



## beccy (Apr 18, 2009)

It is still a little short..but aside from that I liked it.. did you take any more pics though?

Its a shame chavs can't spell lol! Affraid - hahaah!


----------



## lost (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't think it was chavs, the place is daubed with loads of similar warnings











Not bad for a first post. Though I think "our first exploration" is a crap title


----------



## ricasso (Apr 18, 2009)

personally I thought it was a very creditable first report,( better than mine!) well done you!


----------



## chrissyguk (Apr 18, 2009)

> Not bad for a first post. Though I think "our first exploration" is a crap title



Thanks for your input. Seeing as it was my first i was being polite not knowing any of you, but meh!! we all cant be as "fantastic" at title inputs as some ..


----------



## lost (Apr 18, 2009)

If you look at other titles, they tend to give some clue as to the location.


----------



## chrissyguk (Apr 18, 2009)

> If you look at other titles, they tend to give some clue as to the location



dualy noted, I will keep it in mind for next time. Please remember this is my first post and if you want to have continued post from newer members like myself i'd advise giving constructive criticism in the future. Thank you X


----------



## ricasso (Apr 18, 2009)

check your profile! incoming message


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2009)

It's a great site this...fab fireplace and other interesting details. Good pics, Chrissy.
Don't worry, we all have to start somewhere...you'll get there. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## beccy (Apr 18, 2009)

lost said:


> I don't think it was chavs, the place is daubed with loads of similar warnings
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GOD I hope it WASN'T the security! they should know better than to spell it wrong lol!!

No I'm kidding - my dad was the owner of a security company once and he couldnt spell that well either.


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 20, 2009)

Everytime Ive seen warnings like this by chavs, nobody has ever been inside!


----------



## james.s (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice first report, that place looks a deathtrap!


----------



## chrissyguk (Apr 20, 2009)

Many thanks guys. We are already thinking about where to go next. even trying to find places not already discovered by you lot....... hmmm maybe a tough one


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 20, 2009)

excelent site and good first report

title could have done with ome work


----------



## james.s (Apr 20, 2009)

chrissyguk said:


> Many thanks guys. We are already thinking about where to go next. even trying to find places not already discovered by you lot....... hmmm maybe a tough one



Where are you? If in the Derby/Notts area I may be able to suggest something. It is relatively easy to find undiscovered places, quite a few of mine were 

Good Luck,
James


----------



## LittleMadam (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice first report! 

The fireplace is cool and hopefully you will be posting up more reports - can't wait!

LM x


----------



## Static (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on the first post, I've not even made mine yet... perhaps I should haha. 
This place looks really interesting, I would have loved to have seen some more photos!
Good luck with looking for some other places to visit aswell.


----------

